# Rescued Rabbit Tidewater VA area need spayed advise



## knitting nerd (Nov 10, 2011)

I found a rabbit in my parents yard. She is a sweet lion head about 5 months old. I tracked down her former owners and found out that the kids just let the rabbit go and the parents have no interest in having her back. We want to keep her but my husband is unemployed so having her spayed would be a financialburden to us. Is there some where that might spay her for a reduced amount? I don't want to take her to just any vet and the quotes I have had form the recomened vet here are in the $200-$250 range.

TIA

Ashley


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats on rescuing her from a bunch of jack---es'. Here it runs anywhere from $125 to $350. You need to shop around. Check with any and all rescues orgs. and explain your financial situation to them and any vet you contact--sometimes you can get help that way. Also, since she's so young you could put it off for a while as females usually don't get as annoying as males.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 10, 2011)

Since she is only 5 months old, you don't need to get her spayed right away. I got my Amelia spayed when she was 13 months old and she did fine. If you can, save up money as you can over the next few months. Decide on which vet you want to use and make what they charge your goal. Ask about the exam cost and the cost of pain medication since these tend to be extras they don't tell you about when you call. I would also plan for a bit more, maybe $20-40 just in case you need a bit extra. 
You and your kids can try doing some work in the neighbourhood. Shovel walks with it snows, hang lights if you can and other things, use this money for the spay fund. You can also try selling some stuff you don't need. Since Christmas is coming, you could ask fro money instead of other gifts, it can at least help. 

Some rescues have deals with vets for lower cost spays and neuters. You still have to pay some, but it is less that what you would normally pay. You have to contact rescues in your area to see if they can help. You should make sure the vet they use is rabbit savvy. You can get cheaper vets, but they aren't as good and it can be more risky.


----------



## SApple (Nov 10, 2011)

If you're willing to travel a little ways Pet Care in Virginia Beach is an excellent "exotic" vet. I've taken my guinea pigs there and have found them to very reasonably priced. They're on Virginia Beach Blvd near Pembrooke Mall.


----------



## knitting nerd (Nov 11, 2011)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Congrats on rescuing her from a bunch of jack---es'. Here it runs anywhere from $125 to $350. You need to shop around. Check with any and all rescues orgs. and explain your financial situation to them and any vet you contact--sometimes you can get help that way. Also, since she's so young you could put it off for a while as females usually don't get as annoying as males.



I have contacted the area rescue but have not heard back from them.


----------



## knitting nerd (Nov 11, 2011)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Since she is only 5 months old, you don't need to get her spayed right away. I got my Amelia spayed when she was 13 months old and she did fine. If you can, save up money as you can over the next few months. Decide on which vet you want to use and make what they charge your goal. Ask about the exam cost and the cost of pain medication since these tend to be extras they don't tell you about when you call. I would also plan for a bit more, maybe $20-40 just in case you need a bit extra.
> You and your kids can try doing some work in the neighbourhood. Shovel walks with it snows, hang lights if you can and other things, use this money for the spay fund. You can also try selling some stuff you don't need. Since Christmas is coming, you could ask fro money instead of other gifts, it can at least help.
> 
> Some rescues have deals with vets for lower cost spays and neuters. You still have to pay some, but it is less that what you would normally pay. You have to contact rescues in your area to see if they can help. You should make sure the vet they use is rabbit savvy. You can get cheaper vets, but they aren't as good and it can be more risky.



I have contacted the local rescue but have not heard back. I was trying to find a vet that dealt with bunnies not just an old one.


----------



## knitting nerd (Nov 11, 2011)

*SApple wrote: *


> If you're willing to travel a little ways Pet Care in Virginia Beach is an excellent "exotic" vet. I've taken my guinea pigs there and have found them to very reasonably priced. They're on Virginia Beach Blvd near Pembrooke Mall.


I will drive I don't mind that. I called them with exam it is $260


----------



## knitting nerd (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies


----------



## Revverress (Nov 12, 2011)

I have friends in the Newport News area that used to do bunny rescue along with their showing/breeding hobby; they altered all of their bunnies before adopting them out through the PETA Snips program. Not sure exactly how the program works, but here's a link that gives a bit of info. The pricing for bunnies ($70 for a spay) is at the bottom of the page.

http://www.spayva.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=246

I can't give any advice as to the quality of the vets, since I've never used them, but I do know that my friends had several bucks come through their neuters fine (never asked about does).


----------



## knitting nerd (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks PETA was on my list of places to look up. Thanks for doing the foot work for me


----------

